# "The Boliden experience"



## peter i (Feb 22, 2008)

http://www.springerlink.com/content/n08u41072184506w/fulltext.pdf

A nice description of an industrial set-up mainly working from copper ore, to pure copper and anode slime, to pure silver and another slime, to pure gold.
(45 kilo anodes... now we're talking silver-cell!)


----------



## Irons (Feb 22, 2008)

peter i said:


> http://www.springerlink.com/content/n08u41072184506w/fulltext.pdf
> 
> A nice description of an industrial set-up mainly working from copper ore, to pure copper and anode slime, to pure silver and another slime, to pure gold.
> (45 kilo anodes... now we're talking silver-cell!)



It's like the recipe for Elephant stew.

First, you find the Elephant.


----------



## markqf1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Yea, and you gotta look for a really nice one too. :lol:


----------

